# Difference in T/C barrels.



## luv2drum (Aug 12, 2009)

I was looking at barrels on  edstc.com 
 What are TCA  and TCR barrells? 

 I tried looking this up on the ThompsonCenter website, but I can't quite follow what the guy was saying.  

If I understood some frames and barrels had a special finish applied to them and they would not work on other frames. 
Can anyone offer any insight to this.  I have an older partial engraved (cougar) frame with the blue finish.

I just do not want to order a barrel that won't work on my frame.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 12, 2009)

*TC contender*



luv2drum said:


> I was looking at barrels on  edstc.com
> What are TCA  and TCR barrells?
> 
> I tried looking this up on the ThompsonCenter website, but I can't quite follow what the guy was saying.
> ...



I believe that frame is one of the Contender frames. Not sure about what the TCA and TCR designations are but one of the fellows that follow the Contender line will probably be along shortly to straighten you out about it.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 12, 2009)

Look at a Bergara barrel.  I know that they are made for some of the T/C guns.

http://otsecure.net/bergara/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&zenid=ebeb74e62eebb6f25245b0a1bbe2a6ca


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok, here is the scoop.

TCA stands for Thompson Collectors Association.  These were special runs that that factory sent out to members of the Association.  Most of them had a different profile, a non-standard chambering, a different length, ect.  These barrels will fit on any Contender frame.

TCR barrels are for the Thompson Center Rifle that was produced during the 80s and early 90s.  This rifle was the pre-courser to the Encore platform.  It is basically a break action single shot rifle with interchangable barrels.  The TCR barrels will only work on TCR frames.



> If I understood some frames and barrels had a special finish applied to them and they would not work on other frames.



You are speaking about the Armor Alloy finish.  This was a finish that TC applied to make their barrels and frames more weather resistant prior to them making SS barrels and frames.  They just used regular barrels and frames and electro-plated them with the AA finish.  This caused the hinge pin holes on the barrels and frames to be a few thousandths of an inch smaller than before, hence they wouldn't interchange with non-AA frames/barrels.  
AA frames are designated with a "A" prefix on the serial number.  AA barrels are stamped AA on the barrel lug.  
If you have an AA barrel or frame and want to have it converted for use with standard barrels/frames, you can send it to TC for conversion ($40).  Or you can take a dowel and some crocus cloth and lightly ream out the hinge pin holes.  Remember once you convert you have to use a standard hinge pin as the AA hinge pin will be to small of a diameter.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 12, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Look at a Bergara barrel.  I know that they are made for some of the T/C guns.



Bergara only makes barrels for the Encore, not the Contender.


----------



## Ole Georgia Jim (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello Scott, I believe the TCA barrels were made for the Thompson Center Association through the T/C custom shop (Fox Ridge Outfitters).

    TCR barrels will not fit on a Contender frame .... They are for TCR rifles. There are two basic models of the TCR rifles: both are now discontinued by T/C. The original model, called the TCR-83 or Aristocrat, has the double-set triggers. It was introduced in 1983; discontinued 1986. Stock had a cheekpiece, forearm was checkered. In 1986 T/C reintroduced the TCR with a single trigger and simplified stock, no cheekpiece or checkering. This model was discontinued in 1992. 

     Hope this helps ya .... James


----------



## luv2drum (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks Guys,  this makes it all clear.  I knew some one on here could give me the scoop.


----------

